

Ask HN: iPad web app ideas? - jason_slack

Hi All,<p>I want to get up to speed on developing iPad apps using WebKit, but I just don't know what would be a worthwhile app. I would release it free, but I want to do something worthwhile to learn, not just some cheesy app that nobody will use.<p>Ideas?
======
knipknap
How about a usable recipe-database, diet tracker, fitness tracker, ...

I am serious. I know that there are tons of those, but it always strikes me
how even the most basic/obvious apps still suck usability and design-wise. I
believe that somebody who's good at designing easy UIs could easily
outinnovate these and take some pretty good markets. And one of these days, I
will.

~~~
raptrex
I havent used this, but the one by Epicurious looks good.
<http://www.epicurious.com/services/mobile/ipad>

~~~
proexploit
It's ok, but really not what you'd hope for. Searching is impossible and a
good portion of the screen is taken up by "Missing image" images. Very hard to
find new stuff (in my brief experience).

------
TomOfTTB
The iPad's app library basically breaks down into two categories. Games and
Date Front Ends. If you don't want to write a game than what I'd do if I were
you is to find a website that doesn't have a good iPad experience and write a
parser for it (icombinator.net is a good example of this type of thing)

------
bradgessler
An awesome PivotalTracker.com interface. When multitasking comes out, I want
to be talking to my team on Skype while I move around stories and check stuff
off.

------
talltodd
What app would you use? That's the best kind to write.

~~~
watmough
Scratch an itch, and build something you'll use, because if you don't use it,
it's much less likely that anyone else will!

I do have one suggestion, that I'd use... a really minimalistic Twitter web
client, with beautiful typography and some balanced whitespace.

Watch Rick's List on CNN for when they show the Tweets for what I mean.

------
wehriam
I like the Google app's feature that transcribes spoken search requests and
Stumbleupon's app that unifies the "go to semi-random page" experience.
Creating a specialized browser that uses a clever mechanism to find content
(as opposed to URLs, bookmarks, and an address bar) could be a great project.

------
JoshCole
I had considered making an app to create decision trees, but decided against
it.

------
adam-_-
Do you need a developer license to make apps with WebKit?

~~~
Raphael
You need the license to sell in the app store. No license needed to put up a
website.

------
sambeau
Drag and drop scrum board

------
grandalf
I thought of three great ideas but I realized I just want to make those apps
:) Good luck. I'll try to post more later.

------
ccarnino
Yeah! I am the cofounder of a startup HiNii <http://hinii.com> Have you ever
asked your self: "What I can do today?" or with some friend "Where we can go
to have fun?" HiNii give you some proposals to have fun into your leisure
time. You can realize the HiNii iPad app! We have private Apis, but we can
give you access to them.

Give it a try!

